# لو حبيت تفسخ خطوبتك . ماذا تفعل   ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



## خاطى ونادم (12 أكتوبر 2008)

مع شعور الشخص بضرورة انهاء العلاقة . لكنه امر مؤلم للغاية لذا يحتاج الامر الى :-



1- الصلاة وطلب ارشاد الله لاستخدام وسيلة لا تجرح مشاعر  الاخر .


2 - عدم التاجيل ما دمت قد قررت عدم الزواج بالشخص . توقف فورا عن اللقاءات لان الزمن ليس فى صالح الطرفين .


3 - لا تعطى اجابات غير صريحة تترك املا لاعادة العلاقة حتى لا ينخدع الطرف الاخر وينتظر فتضيع منه ( او منها ) الفرص .


4 - قد يظن الطرف الاخر ان الحياة المستحيلة بدونك لا تقف عند هذه العواطف لان انهاء العلاقة افضل من الطلاق خاصة مع وجود اطفال .


5 - لا تبرر  انهاء العلاقة بتقديم اتهامات ضد الاخر ، قدم تبريرا مختصرا وبأسلوب عذب .


6 - اذا كان الطرف قد مال فى وقت ما نحو الانتحار ، او يعانى من الاكتئاب ، يستحسن ان يتم انهاء العلاقة فى وجود مرشد روحى يسند الطرفين .


7 -  ان كان الطرف الاخر يميل الى العنف ، اهرب الى مكان امن الى حين ان تهدأ نفسيته . لا تواجه العنف بالعنف .


----------



## Rosetta (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: لو حبيت تفسخ  خطوبتك  . ماذا تفعل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*مرسيييييي ليكي 
موضوع جميل..
و ربنا يبعد عنا الحاجات دي لانها بجد شعور صعب.. خصوصا لو كان في حب بينهم*


----------



## ميرنا (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: لو حبيت تفسخ  خطوبتك  . ماذا تفعل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

يساتر قرار صعب جداا فعلا فى ناس كتير او بتخاف فعلا انها تاخده رغم حاجات وحشة كتير ​


----------



## mero_engel (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: لو حبيت تفسخ  خطوبتك  . ماذا تفعل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## فونتالولو (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: لو حبيت تفسخ  خطوبتك  . ماذا تفعل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

_تعيش ايدك علي النصيحه
بس ربنا يبعد عننا الحاجات ديه وبعدين انا بفضل يكونوا مع بعض شويه قبل الخطوبه في اطار عائلي
يعني يعرفو بعض شويه قبل الارتباط الرسمي_


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: لو حبيت تفسخ  خطوبتك  . ماذا تفعل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

انا بشوف ان القرار ده بيبقى مناسب فى بعض الحالات 
زى لو عرف الخطيب او الخطيبه ان الطرف الاخر بيخدعه فى حاجه 
فهو ده الحل و ربنا يكون معانا جميعا
وشكرا ليك على الموضوع


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: لو حبيت تفسخ  خطوبتك  . ماذا تفعل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

وليه الفال الوحش ده 
ربنا مايوقعنا فى موقف زى ده 
فكره الموضوع راااااائعه 
مرسىىىىىى على الموضوع
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: لو حبيت تفسخ  خطوبتك  . ماذا تفعل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



red rose88 قال:


> *مرسيييييي ليكي
> موضوع جميل..
> و ربنا يبعد عنا الحاجات دي لانها بجد شعور صعب.. خصوصا لو كان في حب بينهم*



شكرا على ردك حبيبتى  red rose  وربنا يبعد عننا الحاجات دى امين يارب

ربنا يباركك نورتى الموضوع


----------



## خاطى ونادم (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: لو حبيت تفسخ  خطوبتك  . ماذا تفعل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



ميرنا قال:


> يساتر قرار صعب جداا فعلا فى ناس كتير او بتخاف فعلا انها تاخده رغم حاجات وحشة كتير ​



معاكى حق يا ميرنا بيحصل كدا فعلا  ربنا يحمينا

ربنا يباركك نورتى الموضوع


----------



## خاطى ونادم (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: لو حبيت تفسخ  خطوبتك  . ماذا تفعل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



mero_engel قال:


>



شكرا على مرورك يا ميرو ربنا يباركك

نورت الموضوع


----------



## خاطى ونادم (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: لو حبيت تفسخ  خطوبتك  . ماذا تفعل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



فونتالولو قال:


> _تعيش ايدك علي النصيحه
> بس ربنا يبعد عننا الحاجات ديه وبعدين انا بفضل يكونوا مع بعض شويه قبل الخطوبه في اطار عائلي
> يعني يعرفو بعض شويه قبل الارتباط الرسمي_



معاك حق دا لازم يحصل يا فانتا لولو بدل المشاكل

شكرا ليك ربنا يباركك نورت الموضوع


----------



## خاطى ونادم (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: لو حبيت تفسخ  خطوبتك  . ماذا تفعل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



moviemaker قال:


> انا بشوف ان القرار ده بيبقى مناسب فى بعض الحالات
> زى لو عرف الخطيب او الخطيبه ان الطرف الاخر بيخدعه فى حاجه
> فهو ده الحل و ربنا يكون معانا جميعا
> وشكرا ليك على الموضوع



اة صحيح فى بعض الحالات بيبقى لازم يحصل كدا

شكرا يا موفى ميكر ربنا يباركك نورت الموضوع


----------



## خاطى ونادم (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: لو حبيت تفسخ  خطوبتك  . ماذا تفعل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



kokoman قال:


> وليه الفال الوحش ده
> ربنا مايوقعنا فى موقف زى ده
> فكره الموضوع راااااائعه
> مرسىىىىىى على الموضوع
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​



ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ما تخافش يا كوكو ربنا يحمينا من كدا يا رب علشان بتكون صدمة بجد

شكرا  ليك ربنا يباركك نورت الموضوع


----------



## kalimooo (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: لو حبيت تفسخ  خطوبتك  . ماذا تفعل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*شكرا" خاطى ونادم 
على النصايح المهمة لو تركتها
ها اهرب
هههههههههه
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## وليم تل (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: لو حبيت تفسخ  خطوبتك  . ماذا تفعل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

حقا موضوع رائع وهام
خاطى ونادم
والخطوبة يقال عليها نصف اكليل لاعطاء الفرصة
الحقيقية للطرفين بمعرفة كل منهما للاخر ومحاولة الامتزاج 
التوافقى فى نسيج واحد حتى ولو كان هناك حب مسبقا
لانة اثناء الخطوبة تظهر اشياء لم تضح مع الحب العاطفى
وهى مدى استعداد كل منهما لتقبل مشاكل الحياة
وعند اكتشاف اى خلاف يصعب حلة او تكرارة هنا يفضل
ان تحل الخطبة بدلا من حدوث كارثة بعد الزواج وهنا لامفر من حياة تعيسة للابد
ودمت بود​


----------



## ايرينى جورج (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: لو حبيت تفسخ  خطوبتك  . ماذا تفعل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

انا بقة هاقولكم يا جماعة على حاجة فك الخطوبة دة  مشكلة لية علشان احيانا بيكون السبب الاب او الام احيانا البنت تكون متفاهم مع الولد وسعات الاهل يدخلو يعملو مشكلة او بالمعنى الاصح الاتفقات دى علينا ودى عليكم علشان كدة لازم كل الاتفاق اللى بحصل فى اخطوبة البنت ماتتدخلش فية لان الاب والام لازم يكونوا متفقين ونفس الكلام واحد
وكمان اللى بيخلى الخطوبة كمان تتفك ان الوحدة كل حاجة بتحصل فى البيت تحكيها لخطبها اكبر غلط يابنات واحياننا الولد كمان بيدارى حققتة انة ممكن يتحمل مسؤلية اليت لوحدة يعنى احياننا  رجلة خطبين بنات اهلية او ابهتتم بيحكموا رايهم انهم يكون معاهم فلوسهم ودة غلط لازم الواحد يكون مستقل بحياتة مش معقول مراتك تطلب الفلوس من ابوك يعنى ومشاكل كتير ربنا يبعدكم عنها 
المهم فى دة كلة ان الوحد والوحد بيحرص اوى فى اختيار شريكة حياتة تكون انسانة نضجة مش هوائية واكيد دة بتعرف يعنى الشباب مشئلة عليهم ههههههههه نصحين اوى والبنات كمانلو الواحد انت مش حساة منناحيتة براحة الموضوع مش جوازة والسلام لا يا حبيبتى دة بيت وحياة تانية خالص هوة هايكون كل حاجة والامر الناهى يعنى ماتقوليش اضحك علية بكلمتين يعملى اللى انا عوزاة مافيش واحدة بتضحك على واحد هوة بيكولها بمزاجة اهم حاجة ربنا ودخولة فى الموضوع لو قبل الجواز باسبوع وتفكيها اريح


----------



## خاطى ونادم (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: لو حبيت تفسخ  خطوبتك  . ماذا تفعل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



كليم متى قال:


> *شكرا" خاطى ونادم
> على النصايح المهمة لو تركتها
> ها اهرب
> هههههههههه
> ...



ههههههههه

لا لا هروب ولا حاجة يا كليم لية كدا  يا راجل خليك متفائل وانتحر بس
ههههههههههههه

شكرا يا كليم على ردك الحلو دا ربنا يباركك


----------



## خاطى ونادم (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: لو حبيت تفسخ  خطوبتك  . ماذا تفعل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



وليم تل قال:


> حقا موضوع رائع وهام
> خاطى ونادم
> والخطوبة يقال عليها نصف اكليل لاعطاء الفرصة
> الحقيقية للطرفين بمعرفة كل منهما للاخر ومحاولة الامتزاج
> ...



وانا رايى زيك يا وليم بالرغم انه المجتمع ما بيرحمش بس بردة دى هتبقى حياتى انا بعدين والناس مش هينفعونى فى حاجة

شكرا لاضافتك الجميلة دى ربنا يباركك


----------



## خاطى ونادم (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: لو حبيت تفسخ  خطوبتك  . ماذا تفعل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



ايرينى جورج قال:


> انا بقة هاقولكم يا جماعة على حاجة فك الخطوبة دة  مشكلة لية علشان احيانا بيكون السبب الاب او الام احيانا البنت تكون متفاهم مع الولد وسعات الاهل يدخلو يعملو مشكلة او بالمعنى الاصح الاتفقات دى علينا ودى عليكم علشان كدة لازم كل الاتفاق اللى بحصل فى اخطوبة البنت ماتتدخلش فية لان الاب والام لازم يكونوا متفقين ونفس الكلام واحد
> وكمان اللى بيخلى الخطوبة كمان تتفك ان الوحدة كل حاجة بتحصل فى البيت تحكيها لخطبها اكبر غلط يابنات واحياننا الولد كمان بيدارى حققتة انة ممكن يتحمل مسؤلية اليت لوحدة يعنى احياننا  رجلة خطبين بنات اهلية او ابهتتم بيحكموا رايهم انهم يكون معاهم فلوسهم ودة غلط لازم الواحد يكون مستقل بحياتة مش معقول مراتك تطلب الفلوس من ابوك يعنى ومشاكل كتير ربنا يبعدكم عنها
> المهم فى دة كلة ان الوحد والوحد بيحرص اوى فى اختيار شريكة حياتة تكون انسانة نضجة مش هوائية واكيد دة بتعرف يعنى الشباب مشئلة عليهم ههههههههه نصحين اوى والبنات كمانلو الواحد انت مش حساة منناحيتة براحة الموضوع مش جوازة والسلام لا يا حبيبتى دة بيت وحياة تانية خالص هوة هايكون كل حاجة والامر الناهى يعنى ماتقوليش اضحك علية بكلمتين يعملى اللى انا عوزاة مافيش واحدة بتضحك على واحد هوة بيكولها بمزاجة اهم حاجة ربنا ودخولة فى الموضوع لو قبل الجواز باسبوع وتفكيها اريح



معاكى حق فى كل كلمة قولتيها يا ايرينى وصحيح الاهل ممكن يكونوا هما السبب وبحيكى جامد 

على رايك انه البنت ما تحكيش كل اللى بيحصل فى البيت

بجد دى نصيحة ليكم يا بنات كل الحاجات اللى بتحكوها دى هتبقى ضدكم بعد الجواز صدقونى

شكرا ليك يا ايرينى على اضافتك الرائعة دى ربنا يباركك اختى


----------



## Kiril (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: لو حبيت تفسخ  خطوبتك  . ماذا تفعل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

الصراحة حلوة "الصراحة راحة"
يا ابن\بنت الناس مش حينفع نكمل مع بعض و نتمني لك السعادة في المستقبل و ربنا يقدم اللي في الخير


----------



## خاطى ونادم (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: لو حبيت تفسخ  خطوبتك  . ماذا تفعل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

شكرا يا  kiro على مشاركتك بس ممكن الرد دا بيكون صعب على احد الطرفين وسيب جرح كبير

ربمنا يحمينا وما يعرضناش لحاجة زى كدا

شكرا لمرورك ربنا يباركك نورت الموضوع


----------



## amjad-ri (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: لو حبيت تفسخ  خطوبتك  . ماذا تفعل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*موضوع مهم  جدا

شكرا جزيلا*


----------



## strong.man (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: لو حبيت تفسخ  خطوبتك  . ماذا تفعل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

موضوع بغاية الروعه 

بعدني مخاطب لمن اخطب الله كريم 

شكرا شكرا شكراااااا


----------



## خاطى ونادم (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: لو حبيت تفسخ  خطوبتك  . ماذا تفعل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

شكرا لمشاركتك العسل دى يا امجد ربنا يباركك


----------



## خاطى ونادم (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: لو حبيت تفسخ  خطوبتك  . ماذا تفعل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



strong.man قال:


> موضوع بغاية الروعه
> 
> بعدني مخاطب لمن اخطب الله كريم
> 
> شكرا شكرا شكراااااا



شكرا ليك اخى على مشاركتك الجميلة دى ربنا يباركك


----------

